# you feelin' me? (new body kit for 03 ~ 09 8P)



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

been ever dream for RS3 kit on non-'10 8P, 
this is the closest what i've just found and just ordered mine.... :thumbup:


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Nice.


For a riced out honda accord.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I like the front. The rear not so much. How much is this kit and do they make one for the 5door?


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i think you mean 03-08

09+ is facelift

anyways kit is much too extreme for my taste


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not feelin' you. Sorry bro. Go S3 or Oettinger.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

wow when did the A3 become a rice rocket?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

I like the front and sides the rear not so much.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

YlwNewBug said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> For a riced out honda accord.





sorry i am one for "not feeling it"


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry, not at all!:thumbdown:


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

no thanks. so ricey!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Is this a joke? NO way that kit is in production.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

xnox202 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

xnox202 said:


>


----------



## Spitzbergen (Sep 10, 2010)

Not feeling it all..


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...p5197Q2em7QQcategoryZ36475QQitemZ250759727086

need more pics, front could have potential


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

why would anyone want to make their car look like something it is not?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah rear end looks like a donkey. no go


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

front end is ok. could be toned down a lot more specially the grill can be more oem instead of those sharp edges at the top.


----------



## GLI Trevor (Feb 15, 2010)

not feelin it man. looks ricey too me, are you trying to look like a 09 civic si?


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:facepalm: 

I thought we invested the money into our cars to stand apart from the ricers and jap traps?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

604a3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...p5197Q2em7QQcategoryZ36475QQitemZ250759727086
> 
> need more pics, front could have potential


It's not clear if the photoshop or the janky pics in thelisting are what you are getting here. My guess is that anyone buying this ebay listing is getting ripped off. How would that grill surround and the hood work on the pre-facelift 8P. The text lists 03-09 model year and several of the parts are not even compatible. Will someone please just lock this thread.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

hmmmm need more pics... i think i like it... its different....
when you get it/install it, please comment on fitment, quality, and of course post pics!!

PS. whats it made of?


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

If your trying to make a show car that works. You might feel kinda ridiculous rollin around on that every day or showing up to work...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

those wheels are mad dope yo


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

wow...

just wow:sly:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

604a3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI...p5197Q2em7QQcategoryZ36475QQitemZ250759727086
> 
> need more pics, front could have potential


Price tells me something too...oettinger kits are true quality and a front bumper costs what this whole kit does...think about that as well.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

for those who cares (K) 

its been a month after ordering, bumper arrived fast 10days afterwards and till yesterday it has been laying around in my house 










1. material = GPK / FRP / Fibre glass / not-ideal-bumper-material (dont care bcos it is driver's responsibility of how front bumper would last) 

2. fitment = just dropped it with my car at frens weith instruction of how it should look, would know later today 

3. quality = the material thickness (around 7mm) overall is not bad with reasonable amount of flexibility. Due to there're lot of corners n bents, we're placing more layers of fibre glass on the inner wall of corners close to the bottom lips (bcos i'm still on static and roads here r sh!t) 

car should b ready around later this week, although i still need to find time to fit the merc drl :thumbup:


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

HonDee-A3 said:


> for those who cares (K)
> 
> its been a month after ordering, bumper arrived fast 10days afterwards and till yesterday it has been laying around in my house
> 
> ...


 
definitely would like to see pictures of those 

hows the grill?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

HonDee-A3 said:


> for those who cares (K)
> 
> its been a month after ordering, bumper arrived fast 10days afterwards and till yesterday it has been laying around in my house
> 
> ...


 is the bumper already painted to your spec?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

post more pics!! keep us updated


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

HonDee-A3 said:


> been ever dream for RS3 kit on non-'10 8P,
> this is the closest what i've just found and just ordered mine.... :thumbup:


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

ok I'm done. to sum up: :thumbdown:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

HonDee-A3 said:


> for those who cares (K)
> 
> its been a month after ordering, bumper arrived fast 10days afterwards and till yesterday it has been laying around in my house
> 
> ...


 
Fiber glass / not-ideal-bumper-material (dont care bcos it is driver's responsibility of how front bumper would last) 

HAHAH dude its other people who you need to watch out for you can be the best driver your bumper can still get hit iono fiberglass on the front seems like a bad choice of material on the company who produced this ricy body kit


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

subscribed :thumbup: 

Congrats on actually buying this kit, I can't wait to see how it turns out it 

Could be  or :laugh: or :facepalm: 





opcorn:


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

RedLineRob said:


> Fiber glass / not-ideal-bumper-material (dont care bcos it is driver's responsibility of how front bumper would last)
> 
> HAHAH dude its other people who you need to watch out for you can be the best driver your bumper can still get hit iono fiberglass on the front seems like a bad choice of material on the company who produced this ricy body kit


 
MAJOR FAIL!! Yeah fiber glass was what they were using for Testarossa kits in the 80's.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hurry up and post pics so we can all laugh opcorn:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

BrandonF said:


> subscribed :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats on actually buying this kit, I can't wait to see how it turns out it
> 
> ...


 
x2. Can't wait.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

RedLineRob said:


> Fiber glass / not-ideal-bumper-material (dont care bcos it is driver's responsibility of how front bumper would last)
> 
> HAHAH dude its other people who you need to watch out for you can be the best driver your bumper can still get hit iono fiberglass on the front seems like a bad choice of material on the company who produced this ricy body kit


 i know what you mean man and thats y theres something called "insurance" 
top of that, my rear is PU, side and front all fibre glass cos its less chanced getting hit by morons (inc me self ) 



BrandonF said:


> subscribed :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats on actually buying this kit, I can't wait to see how it turns out it
> 
> Could be  or :laugh: or :facepalm:


 thx mate 
i cant wait too, will post more when available 

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

will that front bumper survive the onslaught from the sea of scooters there?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

LWNY said:


> will that front bumper survive the onslaught from the sea of scooters there?


 LOL, u know it all man... 

yeah it will, 
bcos i'm not driving in the demolition derby but on the Road, where they only pass u by the sides... hence my side mirrors has been painted numours of f times


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

drew138 said:


> x2. Can't wait.


 x3


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

next time i go back tw i wanna see it in person


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I think the front could potentially look alright on a dark colored car. On the white one that they show on eBay, it looks strange in the 2 tone. 

Subscribed to see how it turns out.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

i am also interested to see how this turns out


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> next time i go back tw i wanna see it in person


 bring opcorn: and i will bring :beer: 



SprintA3 said:


> I think the front could potentially look alright on a dark colored car. On the white one that they show on eBay, it looks strange in the 2 tone.
> 
> Subscribed to see how it turns out.


 thats what i thought too and im not trying anything fancy but jus same theme as rs3


----------



## golfer23 (May 27, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Youn are all a bunch of F*cking tools. He does soemthing original, though a bit ricey, and you bash him. 

Then dump strech poke comes along and you turn into a buch on **** c*ck sukers. Wow, do something original. This place no heading down the path of the MKiV forums. :facepalm: 

Enjoy being queers.:thumbdown:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Col. Sandurz said:


> Youn are all a bunch of F*cking tools. He does soemthing original, though a bit ricey, and you bash him.
> 
> Then dump strech poke comes along and you turn into a buch on **** c*ck sukers. Wow, do something original. This place no heading down the path of the MKiV forums. :facepalm:
> 
> Enjoy being queers.:thumbdown:


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Its your car do what you want man, I would rather see lots of different ideas than everyone and their mother trying to achieve the same look 

just my .02 

:beer:


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

boostina3 said:


> Its your car do what you want man, I would rather see lots of different ideas than everyone and their mother trying to achieve the same look
> 
> just my .02
> 
> :beer:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

It might be because its monday and I'm still a bit hungover, but the last page of posts are so poorly written, that when I read them, I here a retarded narrator in my head. 

Good luck with the install, but read a phucking book from time to time.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wheres the gawd damn pics man??!?!!?!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> wheres the gawd damn pics man??!?!!?!


 I still think its fake. opcorn:


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

HOT!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, so the install schedule slipped for Awhile due to painter was sick and after he came back he stuffed up by leaving few pores in random places, fren re-done the paint for me and today was the install day  

opcorn: for all ya? 
p.s. sorry car is extremely dirty and my dslr got stolen, pic were taken via ip3  

tada~ did as told and no pores 









fitting 









unassembled 









matted new audi trim (might have to do something on the headlights to compliment the new trim angles), light metallic Ti for the intake surround (RS3 theme) and RS4 gill unpainted 









yeap, stock breaks  










the grill is absolutely the best i've ever seen, its as thick as a floor-mat 



























yup, i'm still feelin it...and having new theme ideas already


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

kit looks awesome!


----------



## NBPT_A3 (Jan 1, 2011)

:what: Wow, I actually don't hate it...the item picture on ebay in white made it look awful, but it looks pretty nice in black. :thumbup:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i wish stock grill would been used. would look better 

but looks good now


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

I really like it. Did you get the full kit or just the front bumper? Please try to get better pics some of the pics are really dark and you can't really appreciate the front. Thanks


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

moar pics of the matte black m3 i spy in the background


----------



## mikedone (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree that kit with stock bumper would look rad! imo


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

Maitre Absolut said:


> moar pics of the matte black m3 i spy in the background


 if that m3 is real...it prolly cost the guy around $180k usd 

lol


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

kinda wish it had fogs


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

easy enough to retrofit... but standard fogs would look just plain retarded on this bumper. The RS6 DRL's would be the best option for this setup. Or at least some reasonable imitation thereof.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Gryphon001 said:


> easy enough to retrofit... but standard fogs would look just plain retarded on this bumper. The RS6 DRL's would be the best option for this setup. Or at least some reasonable imitation thereof.


 yeah, standard fogs would be horrid 
but it just seems so empty to me 

to each their own 
not my style, so no famiry purchase for me


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

tp. said:


> if that m3 is real...it prolly cost the guy around $180k usd
> 
> lol


 euro cars here are expansive :thumbdown: but that m3 was legit la haha... 
it was wrapped lava gray vinyl and SCed with full piped, as loud as a friggin v12 and he was in for customized CF M3 front + CF defuser 












NYCameron said:


> yeah, standard fogs would be horrid
> but it just seems so empty to me
> 
> to each their own
> not my style, so no famiry purchase for me


 yeah i was meant to install the benz drl but noticed i forgot to buy some resistors plus the grill needed to make some support brackets for hold them drls although those sets were pretty tiny n light


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

M3 wagon??? WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT 

BALLIN!!!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp. said:


> M3 wagon??? WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> BALLIN!!!


 forreal. 

why does no one in the US like wagons?!?!?!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

m3 wagon..i'd hit it!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

damn, that looks goooood! 
congrats on making all the haters eat their words. 

we need better pics!! plus pics of the rear. 

how was the fitment/quality? 

ps. youre from taiwan right? 
i saw that matte m3 wagon around when i was there


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for taking the leap. Still undecided, but better than I had expected. 

I wonder if you cold modify the grill to put some S6 LEDs in there.


----------

